# clamav build errors



## chatwizrd (Oct 2, 2013)

...


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 3, 2013)

Could you show us the output of running `# make showconfig` in the ClamAV port directory and also share the contents of your /etc/make.conf file?


----------

